

Announcing New Lower Pricing for Amazon EC2 Reserved Instances - tshtf
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2013/03/04/lower-pricing-for-amazon-ec2-ri/

======
mrcalzone
I bought a new reserved instance yesterday, and got the email from Amazon
about this today. Good thing that _"New Reserved Instance prices will only
apply to Reserved Instances purchases made on or after March 4th."_

